# Daughters Muzzleloader Buck



## cwilliamson (Feb 2, 2015)

Daughter killed her biggest buck to date on a Muzzleloader hunt at Andrews WMA.  153 .lbs 8 point.


----------



## clown714 (Feb 2, 2015)

nice buck!



clown


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 2, 2015)

Way to go young lady!  Congratulations!


----------



## DSGB (Feb 2, 2015)

Congrats to your daughter on a fine buck!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 2, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## seeker (Feb 8, 2015)

Well done young lady.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 11, 2015)

Thats one to be proud of for both of you.

Congratulations to your daughter.


----------



## cwilliamson (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the comments.  She was very proud of it and was the talk of the check station for the weekend.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 10, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice! Congrats to your baby girl!


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 13, 2015)

Most excellent.


----------

